# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Une Charogne - Charles Baudelaire

## Pejko

Une Charogne - Charles Baudelaire 
Rappelez-vous l'objet que nous v

----------


## Spiderkat

Here's part of the translation. I tried to stick to the text for a better comparison between the two versions. 
A carrion 
Do you remember the thing we saw, my soul
This beautiful morning of Summer so sweet
At the bend of a path a disgusting carrion
lying on a bed of stones 
Its legs up, like a lustful woman,
Hot and sweating the poisons,
Was opening in a nonchalent and cynic way
Its stomach full of exhalations. 
The sun was shining onto this rot,
As in inder to cook it medium,
And to give back a hundredfold to the great nature
All what it had put together ; 
And the sky was looking down at the beautiful carcass
Like a flower blooming.
The stink was so strong that on the grass
You felt you passed out. 
The flies were buzzing on this putrid stomach,
From where were crawling out black herds
Of grubs that were running out like a thick liquid
Along these living rags. 
...

----------


## Pejko

::  Maybe anybody to make voice attachement? Recital?

----------


## Spiderkat

Check this out, the entire text is translated in English. http://fleursdumal.org/poem/126

----------


## s2c

> Check this out, the entire text is translated in English. http://fleursdumal.org/poem/126

 Thank you for the link.   ::

----------


## Pejko

::  Well, what do you think about his style of writing? 
I think it is briliant   ::  .
Nice link.

----------


## LilythOvidius

> Well, what do you think about his style of writing? 
> I think it is briliant   .
> Nice link.

 Charles Baudelaire is one of the best French poets I know, and I can say that I do know quite a number! so saying he's brilliant is quite an understatement^^
there are others like Arthur Rimbaud and Paul Verlaine who lived in 19° century...Victor Hugo, too, but it's not the same style, this one is rather about Romanticism (you can find a definition of Romanticism in literature on the internet if you don't have any idea of what it is)...
Pierre de Ronsard is from 16° century, wrote "les Amours" which i think you know is about his love^^ 
hum...there's also a girl (yes, why should all the poets be men??) named Louise Lab

----------


## Pejko

[quote=LilythOvidius]Louise Lab

----------

